# electric toothbrush



## delicagirl (Jul 15, 2015)

does anyone use an electric toothbrush in their van and if so how do they charge it ?

I have a 240v one with a 3 pin 13amp plug on it, but don't want to use that...  is there an adapter which might allow me to plug it into my 12 volt solar system into a cigarette lighter-socket ?

thanks


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jul 15, 2015)

DW  on the electric toothbrush we have and all i have seen the charging unit is in the base unit you stand your brush in therefore cutting the mains plug off is not an option.
I guess its an invertor or use the old tooth brush whilst on jollies

Alf


----------



## outtolunch (Jul 15, 2015)

when new a decent electric toothbrush should hold enough charge to last 2 - 4 weeks so either a new brush or a new battery for it are required


----------



## delicagirl (Jul 15, 2015)

sorry .....oh dear .. I have got muddled again....   I have just looked at it again..  it is german..  the charging unit is 240 volts with a two-pin round pin plug on it which I plug into the 2 pin shaver socket in my bathroom at home...   

its a good brush but does not hold its charge for more than a week, as I use it a lot....   sorry guys to be so dozy again...   sighs...

in the van I only have  cigarette-lighter type sockets, or the inverter extension lead with 3 pin 13amp plugs...


----------



## delicagirl (Jul 15, 2015)

outtolunch said:


> when new a decent electric toothbrush should hold enough charge to last 2 - 4 weeks so either a new brush or a new battery for it are required




I had no idea you could buy new batteries ...  I will examine it in more detail and see if I can work out how to get it apart....  thank you


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jul 15, 2015)

DW ....
you need to buy a 13A shaver adaptor ie a 13A plug with a 2 pin socket in the back or just cut the 2 pin plug off and fit a 13A plug



delicagirl said:


> sorry .....oh dear .. I have got muddled again....   I have just looked at it again..  it is german..  the charging unit is 240 volts with a two-pin round pin plug on it which I plug into the 2 pin shaver socket in my bathroom at home...
> 
> its a good brush but does not hold its charge for more than a week, as I use it a lot....   sorry guys to be so dozy again...   sighs...
> 
> in the van I only have  cigarette-lighter type sockets, or the inverter extension lead with 3 pin 13amp plugs...


----------



## welshrarebit (Jul 15, 2015)

I use an electric toothbrush all the time. It usually lasts around 5 days before charging.  I have to use an inverter to use the charging dock on it. That is 3 pin. Sometimes do it while driving not to take any 'juice' from the battery.


----------



## welshrarebit (Jul 15, 2015)

P's.  My inverter works from either a 12v socket or I can clamp clips to the battery. Is a 300w sine wave. Make sure it's a sine wave as modified wave will damage the toothbrush battery.


----------



## andyjanet (Jul 15, 2015)

Delicious we use the inverter on sunny days to keep topped up, don't leave it too many days without topping up so it charges quicker then if you get a dull day you don't need to worry bout it being flat x


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jul 15, 2015)

I have a Philips Sonicare which will hold enough charge for use twice a day for a fortnight.

Enough people charge their phones in pubs etc. so why not a toothbrush too?


----------



## elfish (Jul 15, 2015)

I asked my dental hygienist this very question. He recommended a Philips diamond clean electric toothbrush cos its chargable via USB! 

It's in my van fulltime!


----------



## CAL (Jul 15, 2015)

Problem solved. Some may say it's a little OTT but it works for me.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jul 15, 2015)

Modified sine wave inverters blow the toothbrush charger so you need a pure sine wave as already mentioned,  it doesn't have to be too big though


----------



## Steve121 (Jul 15, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> I had no idea you could buy new batteries ...  I will examine it in more detail and see if I can work out how to get it apart....  thank you



Although you can buy new batteries, it's not a simple job to change them. I fitted a pair of replacement batteries in my Braun shaver (same battery as used in Braun toothbrushes). The shaver manual shows how to dismantle it but the batteries are soldered onto a small delicate PCB, and I had to modify the tags on the batteries before they would fit.

As has been said many, many times on various forums, modified sine wave inverters are renowned for destroying toothbrush chargers, but I have no idea what causes this. Apparently they are OK with a pure sine wave inverter. If an inverter doesn't say it's pure sine wave, it isn't.

I opted for a toothbrush which takes a disposable battery. Waste of time and money!


----------



## andyjanet (Jul 15, 2015)

Oral b do a battery operated toothbrush, it's supposed to last three months then throw away and buy new, had mine about two months now but forgot to take on hols so used manual one while in France so that's three weeks it wasn't used


----------



## izwozral (Jul 15, 2015)

trishandtez said:


> P's.  My inverter works from either a 12v socket or I can clamp clips to the battery. Is a 300w sine wave. Make sure it's a sine wave as modified wave will damage the toothbrush battery.



I have a 2000w modified sine wave inverter which I use to charge my laptop & ipad, is this likely to damage either?


----------



## Tezza33 (Jul 15, 2015)

izwozral said:


> I have a 2000w modified sine wave inverter which I use to charge my laptop & ipad, is this likely to damage either?


No it will not damage either of them, toothbrush chargers use inductive charging which is why they need pure sine wave


----------



## banyabus (Jul 15, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> does anyone use an electric toothbrush in their van and if so how do they charge it ?
> 
> I have a 240v one with a 3 pin 13amp plug on it, but don't want to use that...  is there an adapter which might allow me to plug it into my 12 volt solar system into a cigarette lighter-socket ?
> 
> thanks



Yes, it may sound unlikely but if you mix warm water in a bowl with some of that old pesto sauce you did not finnish and a good spoonful of vinegar then leave the plug soaking in it over night. And amazing, in the morning your brush will work. But you will have to use your arm muscles


----------



## molly 2 (Jul 15, 2015)

Buy a toothbrush that takes AA battery's


----------



## harrow (Jul 15, 2015)

delicagirl

Even more simple answer pack of 2 toothbrushes in Sainsburys 

Sainsbury's Toothbrush, Medium, Basics x2

Item code: 7216387  and they are 25 pence for 2

Agreed both brushes are white plastic.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jul 15, 2015)

Oral Fresh Battery Sonic Toothbrush Plus 2 Heads New | eBay
Could sort it? £6.95.


----------



## izwozral (Jul 15, 2015)

A Steradent tablet in a glass of water at the side of the bed cleans my teeth just lubbly!


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Jul 15, 2015)

outtolunch said:


> when new a decent electric toothbrush should hold enough charge to last 2 - 4 weeks so either a new brush or a new battery for it are required



Electric toothbrushes are much better than ordinary ones , For some things I won't mention here for some people.
get a small invert:scared:er.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jul 15, 2015)

GWAYGWAY said:


> , For some things I won't mention here for some people


I don't suppose you are a fan of the Big  Bang Theory are you?,


----------



## Steve121 (Jul 18, 2015)

outtolunch said:


> when new a decent electric toothbrush should hold enough charge to last 2 - 4 weeks so either a new brush or a new battery for it are required



If you check with the manufacturers I think you'll find a full charge is sufficient for one week's use of the recommended 2 minute brushing.


----------



## Steve121 (Jul 18, 2015)

*Colgate A1500 with USB charger*

I've been doing some research as I really miss my electric toothbrush when travelling. Yes, I'm sure the Philips Sonicare does a good job, comes with a neat travel case and can be charged by USB, but the £250 (discounted to £124.99) price tag is a joke. At least as highly rated is the Colgate A1500, which also comes with a travel case and can be charged using USB. The recommended price is £189.99, but Amazon sell it for £60 and at Boots it's £64.99.


----------



## delicagirl (Jul 18, 2015)

steve121 said:


> i've been doing some research as i really miss my electric toothbrush when travelling. Yes, i'm sure the philips sonicare does a good job, comes with a neat travel case and can be charged by usb, but the £250 (discounted to £124.99) price tag is a joke. At least as highly rated is the colgate a1500, which also comes with a travel case and can be charged using usb. The recommended price is £189.99, but amazon sell it for £60 and at boots it's £64.99.





how much ??????????

having read some of the reviews am I right in thinking it is a battery operated brush ?


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 18, 2015)

*Adapter and invertor*

Low power invertor will do
You can get an adapter which has a standard 13amp plug and a 2 pin socket.

I tried a "normal battery" powered tooth brush so I could change batteries but it failed as did a replacement.
No much good anyway rechargeable "Braun" are good.


----------



## Steve121 (Jul 18, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> how much ??????????
> 
> having read some of the reviews am I right in thinking it is a battery operated brush ?



Both are rechargeable via USB and come with a travel case, both of which which are real bonus for travelling. At £60 the Colgate one is under half the price of the Philips model, and looks like it's one of the best electric toothbrushes on the market, regardless of price. There are plenty of mains only rechargeable models which cost more than £60.


----------



## izwozral (Jul 18, 2015)

Not sure if this is any good Deliciousgirl Tingletip Electric Toothbrush Clitoral Stimulator Vibrator White: Amazon.co.uk: Health & Personal Care

May not get the teeth white but it will certainly get them grinding.


----------



## delicagirl (Jul 18, 2015)

izwozral said:


> Not sure if this is any good Deliciousgirl Tingletip Electric Toothbrush Clitoral Stimulator Vibrator White: Amazon.co.uk: Health & Personal Care
> 
> May not get the teeth white but it will certainly get them grinding.



Thank you izzy    -  but this product's "dual function"   giggle  is described as being  "perfect for beginners"  -    not quite me......


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Jul 18, 2015)

There are some very rude people on here aren't there.


----------



## izwozral (Jul 18, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> Thank you izzy    -  but this product's "dual function"   giggle  is described as being  "perfect for beginners"  -    not quite me......



Sorry Delish, I didn't realise you already had one.:tongue:


----------



## izwozral (Jul 18, 2015)

GWAYGWAY said:


> There are some very rude people on here aren't there.



I hadn't noticed? Must start trawling thru' the threads looking for them.:angel:


----------



## guerdeval (Jul 18, 2015)

*sonicair black*

Now I'm in 2 minds replying to this ,but, I have a sonicair black edition which actually charges in a drinking glass by some kind of electro magnetic field, the science of which escapes me, BUT, in addition, you get with it a travelling case which ALSO charges the toothbrush again with no visible connection AND it can plug into a USB socket like the one on a laptop.  The reason for my reluctance in posting is the cost, it was £160.  So, now I'm awaiting the reaction of those who will use the "more money than sense" argument against it.  I might add that I've used electric toothbrushes for years but as an old guy still with a few teeth left this was the best £160 I've ever spent, it has settings for gum conditioning  and a few others and it really does help when you have/had receding gums.


----------



## delicagirl (Jul 18, 2015)

guerdeval said:


> Now I'm in 2 minds replying to this ,but, I have a sonicair black edition which actually charges in a drinking glass by some kind of electro magnetic field, the science of which escapes me, BUT, in addition, you get with it a travelling case which ALSO charges the toothbrush again with no visible connection AND it can plug into a USB socket like the one on a laptop.  The reason for my reluctance in posting is the cost, it was £160.  So, now I'm awaiting the reaction of those who will use the "more money than sense" argument against it.  I might add that I've used electric toothbrushes for years but as an old guy still with a few teeth left this was the best £160 I've ever spent, it has settings for gum conditioning  and a few others and it really does help when you have/had receding gums.




I absolutely need electric brush if I am not to lose  teeth.  There are a number of sonicairs on amazon...  would you kindly send me a model number so I can research this a bit more...   thanks


----------



## Steve121 (Jul 18, 2015)

guerdeval said:


> Now I'm in 2 minds replying to this ,but, I have a sonicair black edition which actually charges in a drinking glass by some kind of electro magnetic field, the science of which escapes me, BUT, in addition, you get with it a travelling case which ALSO charges the toothbrush again with no visible connection AND it can plug into a USB socket like the one on a laptop.  The reason for my reluctance in posting is the cost, it was £160.  So, now I'm awaiting the reaction of those who will use the "more money than sense" argument against it.  I might add that I've used electric toothbrushes for years but as an old guy still with a few teeth left this was the best £160 I've ever spent, it has settings for gum conditioning  and a few others and it really does help when you have/had receding gums.



Buying a decent electric toothbrush makes perfect sense to me; it's an investment. However, there's now a choice of top quality makes to choose from, and I think the Colgate A1500 offers the best value if bought from Amazon.


----------



## guerdeval (Jul 18, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> I absolutely need electric brush if I am not to lose  teeth.  There are a number of sonicairs on amazon...  would you kindly send me a model number so I can research this a bit more...   thanks



Hi Deliciagirl,  it's a Philips sonicare diamond clean black edition, hope that helps, there are a few on ebay nut invest in the authentic replacement heads, they're shaped correctly, regards,  rog


----------



## Steve121 (Jul 18, 2015)

guerdeval said:


> Hi Deliciagirl,  it's a Philips sonicare diamond clean black edition, hope that helps, there are a few on ebay nut invest in the authentic replacement heads, they're shaped correctly, regards,  rog



Do you mean Philips Sonicare HX9352/04 DiamondClean Rechargeable Toothbrush Black @ £133.99?


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jul 18, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> I absolutely need electric brush if I am not to lose  teeth.  There are a number of sonicairs on amazon...  would you kindly send me a model number so I can research this a bit more...   thanks



I can second the vote on Sonicare brushes. They have made a fantastic difference to me, I suffer in the gum department.
They are also fab for cleaning round the taps in the bathroom & diamond & emerald rings come up like new when cleaned with an old sonicare & nothing but water.


----------



## Steve121 (Jul 18, 2015)

Can anyone tell me if they really think the Philips Sonicare toothbrushes are worth over £70 more than the Colgate one?
Looking at the specifications, the Colgate A1500 would appear to be somewhat better than the Philips Sonicare DiamondClean for less than half the price.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jul 18, 2015)

Steve121 said:


> Can anyone tell me if they really think the Philips Sonicare toothbrushes are worth over £70 more than the Colgate one?
> Looking at the specifications, the Colgate A1500 would appear to be somewhat better than the Philips Sonicare DiamondClean for less than half the price.



I can only speak from experience & haven't used the Colgate one.


----------



## camping_gaz (Jul 18, 2015)

does it plug in at the bottom, or induction charged, if its induction charged its simple buy a qi charging pad, like this one  Qi Wireless Charging Charger Pad for iPhone Samsung Nexus LG HTC Mircosoft Nokia | eBay


Just to reaffirm it  Wireless Charging Plate can charge both your Lumia and your toothbrush - GSMArena Blog


----------



## delicagirl (Apr 5, 2017)

molly 2 said:


> Buy a toothbrush that takes AA battery's




i found an electric toothbrush today molly at Superdrug for £4.99 including batteries.....  will report back on how efficient it is in a day or two  - if its ok will take it with me this summer  

My brilliant dental practice manager told me today that there are now several USB chargeable electric brushes on the market  - see amazon for a wide variety


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Apr 5, 2017)

To be honest if you use a Phillips rechargeable you will find the.battery one a very poor second I would rather use a norm toothbrush.

Alf





delicagirl said:


> i found an electric toothbrush today molly at Superdrug for £4.99 including batteries.....  will report back on how efficient it is in a day or two  - if its ok will take it with me this summer
> 
> My brilliant dental practice manager told me today that there are now several USB chargeable electric brushes on the market  - see amazon for a wide variety


----------



## alcam (Apr 5, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> i found an electric toothbrush today molly at Superdrug for £4.99 including batteries.....  will report back on how efficient it is in a day or two  - if its ok will take it with me this summer
> 
> My brilliant dental practice manager told me today that there are now several USB chargeable electric brushes on the market  - see amazon for a wide variety



My old Braun is just about knackered , just bought a battery Braun for £6.10 on Amazon . Pretty good and I can use the Braun replacement heads I still have


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Apr 5, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> I had no idea you could buy new batteries ...  I will examine it in more detail and see if I can work out how to get it apart....  thank you


You can't take them apart as they are sealed at the factory if it is a Braun.
The idea of the projection into the base is that is the charging coil that goes into the chraging ring coil inside. make for a waterproof item with no open contacts. You need a  conversion plugs three pins to various outlets  one of which allows the two pin for shavers and toothbrushes etc.
Most people on here use a Steradent tablet and a glass of water, do'nt they????????????????????


----------



## delicagirl (Apr 5, 2017)

GWAYGWAY said:


> You can't take them apart as they are sealed at the factory if it is a Braun.
> The idea of the projection into the base is that is the charging coil that goes into the chraging ring coil inside. make for a waterproof item with no open contacts. You need a  conversion plugs three pins to various outlets  one of which allows the two pin for shavers and toothbrushes etc.
> Most people on here use a Steradent* tablet and a glass of water*, do'nt they????????????????????



I'm not there yet  -  although i did have an extraction yesterday which was a long bloody affair... but improving today .....  

i have used a Braun for years and took it with me on  my last long trip and charged it in camp sites or B&B occassionally and in a restaurant once,   but with a manual brush as a backup.   i am now trying not to overload my van batteries - hence the research into a  battery operated new electric toothbrush.


----------



## harrow (Apr 5, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> I'm not there yet  -  although i did have an extraction yesterday which was a long bloody affair... but improving today .....
> 
> i have used a Braun for years and took it with me on  my last long trip and charged it in camp sites or B&B occassionally and in a restaurant once,   but with a manual brush as a backup.   i am now trying not to overload my van batteries - hence the research into a  battery operated new electric toothbrush.


I had 2 extractions in January, but it was under a general anesthetic, with added morphine before I woke up.

Lower left and lower right seven.

Didn't feel a thing :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## delicagirl (Apr 5, 2017)

harrow said:


> I had 2 extractions in January, but it was under a general anesthetic, with added morphine before I woke up.
> 
> Lower left and lower right seven.
> 
> Didn't feel a thing :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:




i am jealous !!    After 4 injections i finally felt no pain....   but was really whoozy afterwards......   but  i have a superlative NHS dentist in Salisbury in Endless Street

hopefully no more will need extracting for a good while now.


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 5, 2017)

molly 2 said:


> Buy a toothbrush that takes AA battery's



As above or get your teeth removed del,look at the money you will save:lol-049::wave:


----------



## jagmanx (Apr 6, 2017)

*A low power inverter*

Will do.
Plug  the inverter in to the ciggy lighter whilst travelling.
Easy to find the correct adapter from 3x squarish pins to 2x round.

Or charge from your LB bank (again using ciggy socket and inverter) in the morning and/or when sunny so solar recharges your batteries
Charge say once a week maybe twice.

I have a small inverter which I only use for 2 items

1 Toothbrush
2 Camera battery


----------



## delicagirl (Apr 6, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> As above or get your teeth removed del,look at the money you will save:lol-049::wave:



i know Trev   -   £56 to have a tooth out  - on the NHS as well   ????      bloody tooth fairy's rates have disappeared haven't they ?


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 6, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> i know Trev   -   £56 to have a tooth out  - on the NHS as well   ????      bloody tooth fairy's rates have disappeared haven't they ?



You can have it done outside any irish pub on a sat/night free.:hammer::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## Obanboy666 (Apr 6, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> As above or get your teeth removed del,look at the money you will save:lol-049::wave:



Not if you do what my late wife did, dental implants @ £17,000 !
She had perfect teeth but problems with gums. She said I waste money on cars, shotguns, fishing rods etc, etc so I had to keep my opinions to myself lol !


----------



## fenleas (Apr 6, 2017)

*electric tooth brush*

HI
just bought an oral b that uses two aa batteries haven tried it yet
but i had asked the same question, how do you recharge ,so no 
problem now just change the batteries.

  JAS


----------



## korky (Apr 6, 2017)

I wrecked my Oral B rechargeable using a cheap inverter,after a few months use.They don't like modified sine wave for some reason.All the pure sine wave inverters I could find were quite expensive and unnecessarily powerful for only this requirement.
I bought an Oral B with AA batteries,but my dentist said not powerful enough.OK for a few days,but he said any longer use a good quality manual toothbrush.So I have.
Korky.


----------



## delicagirl (Apr 6, 2017)

obanboy666 said:


> not if you do what my late wife did, dental implants @ *£17,000* !
> She had perfect teeth but problems with gums. She said i waste money on cars, shotguns, fishing rods etc, etc so i had to keep my opinions to myself lol !




how much ????


----------



## Obanboy666 (Apr 6, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> how much ????



That's was cheap. Consultation with Hungarian dental surgeon in Harley Street then all work carried out in Budapest with 4 visits to complete the work. 
She originally had quotes from uk dental surgeons, £30,000 - £40,000 !
She spent months researching numerous surgeons, locations etc, etc and actually visited 2 patients who used the surgeon she finally decided on. The surgeon she finally went with was a leading authority in the field, lecturing and training dentists around the world.
His surgery was state of the art and the implants were the same used by uk dentists or anther dentist for that matter, Swiss made I recall.
We had a wonderful time visiting Budapest, I can highly recommend it for a visit. We had subsidised accommodation in 4/5 star hotels, the dentist had his own limo's that collected you from the airport and took you anywhere in the city you wanted to visit.
When we were there he had patients from around the world having treatment. 
Personnelly I couldn't have gone through what she went through, she was way tougher than me ! She had a head like a football when they fitted the implants but she always said it was well worth it in the end.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Apr 6, 2017)

DEL  keep your eyes out for a good buy 22 rechargeable tooth brushes nicked overnight for Tesco Billingham 

Alf


----------



## alcam (Apr 6, 2017)

fenleas said:


> HI
> just bought an oral b that uses two aa batteries haven tried it yet
> but i had asked the same question, how do you recharge ,so no
> problem now just change the batteries.
> ...



Sounds like the same one I got . Don't tell me you paid less . Been using it for a couple of weeks now , think it's a good compromise


----------



## rugbyken (Apr 6, 2017)

After having to renew the one at home jan spotted one on e bay using disposable batteries sent off quite cheap got a pack of two superb daily use have only renewed batteries once in 3 months away


----------



## molly 2 (Apr 6, 2017)

eck this thread is that old she has lost her teeth.


----------



## delicagirl (Apr 6, 2017)

i have indeed lost 2 teeth since i originally started this thread .... hence my need to use best possible tooth care products but at an affordable price  -  and technology has changed since my original question when 12v brushes were not available  -   they are now and so are replaceable battery operated brushes.....


----------



## elfish (Apr 7, 2017)

To the person that clicked my post about the diamond USB chargeable toothrush.  Please DON'T buy one. It was rubbish. Lose power really quickly & never recovered. An expensive mistake.

I've been using a battery toothbrush I got from costco for ages & ages. Takes aa bats and lasts ages. 

I repeat... Do not buy the diamond USB electric toothbrush. It'll be an expensive mistake! !!


----------



## QFour (Apr 7, 2017)

SWMBO had an Oral B Toothbrush which was not holding its charge any longer so I took it to bits and fitted one of these

12v to 1.5v Converter

This switches the 12v power to 1.5v for the little motor inside the toothbrush. It's adjustable so you can run the motor as fast as you like.

..


----------



## The laird (Apr 7, 2017)

*Battery tooth brushes*

Wife got two cracking battery ones for grandkids for £14 and they're great


----------



## Byronic (Apr 7, 2017)

I find chomping on a bone very effective, the only downsides are the fights I have with the neighbours dog.


----------



## bodgeitnscarper (Apr 7, 2017)

We use Oral-b rechargable brushes at home and bought a AA battery powered Oral-b brush that takes the same heads as our home one.
It was from Home Bargians and was about £6. It works at least as good if not better than the rechargable one.


----------



## silverweed (Apr 8, 2017)

I love electric toothbrushes but I plugged my new expensive Braun into the inverter and it never worked again, an expensive mistake. I know from my coffee maker that the old one with little electronics in it works but the new one where you can program stuff such as cup size and switch off itself will not work on inverter. I bought cheap Braun and it worked the few times I plugged it in on the inverter however after reading the Which mag that ran an article on brushed stated that some brushed take up to 12 hours to reach a full charge with one make taking 36. So even if it worked on inverter the power the inverter alone would use makes it not practical.


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 8, 2017)

What happened to the good old man/hand held tooth brush or are we getting lazy,electric this electric that.:rolleyes2:all these batteries the girls are using,are you sure there for the tooth brush ?,:scared::rabbit:


----------



## silverweed (Apr 8, 2017)

Well it does save weight if all gadgets taken have dual use haha. Electric toothbrushes are now the vogue as we are being told by the dentist that they remove far more cr.p than the hand held. I don't mind if my teeth don't look pristine any more but I would like at least to still have them and having not yet lost any I continue to live in hope


----------



## delicagirl (Dec 29, 2017)

1 x USB Line Electric Toothbrush Charger Fits Oral B D12 D17 OC18 OC20 Brush New  | eBay


for some reason this just popped up into my FB feed.....   could be useful......  and tis very  cheap

is this similar to the one you posted about hariydog?


----------



## moonshadow (Dec 29, 2017)

Sonic Toothbrush Electric Toothbrush Clean Teeth like a Dentist Rechargeable 4 Hours Charge Minimum 30 Days Use 5 Optional Modes Waterproof Fully Washable 3 Replacement Heads Black by Fairywill: Amazon.co.uk: Health & Personal Care

Got the above for £22.99 including postage, still working after a week on charge it arrived with. Comes with usb cable for charging, same one as I use for my Kindle


----------



## alwaysared (Dec 29, 2017)

Steve121 said:


> Can anyone tell me if they really think the Philips Sonicare toothbrushes are worth over £70 more than the Colgate one?
> Looking at the specifications, the Colgate A1500 would appear to be somewhat better than the Philips Sonicare DiamondClean for less than half the price.


I bought a Colgate one from Asda to replace my 7 year old Philips thet stopped holding it's charge, I had it replaced three times before I got my money back and bought another Philips IMHO the Colgate is no where near as good for cleaning your teeth and the build quality was even worse!

Regards,
Del


----------



## Byronic (Dec 29, 2017)

AA, AAA battery run toothbrushes and the like can be run directly
off the 12v, via 12v to 3v, 4.5v (as required) adaptor soldered to the 
battery terminals within the toothbrush. Not as convenient as wireless
of course.
I've a 12v Bosch drill (no not as a toothbrush!) the rechargeable batteries
have long ago died (RIP) I've soldered to the redundant battery terminals
a 10m cable and 12v plug and use it around the van mainly to wind 
the mbike rack in and out, 5 years of 2nd life and still going strong,
lightweight as well without the batteries.


----------



## ricc (Dec 29, 2017)

having seen how effective rotary brushes are for removing rust and paint in the workshop theres no way id let a powered brush anyway near the  delicate enamel of my teeth.

imho there a totally unnecessary invention foisted on the public by advertising just to make a few quid .... like most must have gadgets.

im off to find me hardhat


----------



## sparrks (Dec 29, 2017)

ricc said:


> having seen how effective rotary brushes are for removing rust and paint in the workshop theres no way id let a powered brush anyway near the  delicate enamel of my teeth.
> 
> imho there a totally unnecessary invention foisted on the public by advertising just to make a few quid .... like most must have gadgets.
> 
> im off to find me hardhat



but only an idiot would fit a wire brush head to a toothbrush even if it were possible.


An electric toothbrush cleans much much better than an ordinary one - your loss.


----------



## harrow (Dec 29, 2017)

ricc said:


> having seen how effective rotary brushes are for removing rust and paint in the workshop theres no way id let a powered brush anyway near the  delicate enamel of my teeth.
> 
> imho there a totally unnecessary invention foisted on the public by advertising just to make a few quid .... like most must have gadgets.
> 
> im off to find me hardhat



My dentist recommends a basic tooth brush and if times are hard and toothpaste too expensive brush your teeth with salt.

:dog:


----------



## Byronic (Dec 29, 2017)

harrow said:


> My dentist recommends a basic tooth brush and if times are hard and toothpaste too expensive brush your teeth with salt.
> 
> :dog:



Did he retire in 1945?:


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 29, 2017)

*DO NOT use an inverter*

Unless you are sure it is "Pure Sine Wave".

I have bugg3rr3d my good Brawn toothbrush by using an inverter

So be warned

My only solution is to use EHU when it needs charging

I have investigated other options but to no avail


----------



## harrow (Dec 29, 2017)

Byronic said:


> Did he retire in 1945?:



No he has been a nhs dentist for the last 35 years, like his father who was also a nhs dentist.

He intends working for the nhs till he is 65,

he says he might then do another 10 years of private dentistry.

:wave:


----------



## maingate (Dec 29, 2017)

I find that soaking overnight in a mug of Domestos works well ... and saves on battery usage.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Dec 29, 2017)

ricc said:


> having seen how effective rotary brushes are for removing rust and paint in the workshop theres no way id let a powered brush anyway near the  delicate enamel of my teeth.
> 
> imho there a totally unnecessary invention foisted on the public by advertising just to make a few quid .... like most must have gadgets.
> 
> im off to find me hardhat



Think you'll find that far from being delicate, tooth enamel is the hardest natural substance in your body.


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 29, 2017)

*And*



Edina said:


> Think you'll find that far from being delicate, tooth enamel is the hardest natural substance in your body.



Electric toothbrush heads are softish (not like a wire brush)

AND they are a huge aid to dental hygiene and better teeth (IMO)


----------



## Byronic (Dec 29, 2017)

Edina said:


> Think you'll find that far from being delicate, tooth enamel is the hardest natural substance in your body.



Not when I was 20 years of age it wasn't.


----------



## Deleted member 8468 (Dec 29, 2017)

We have one that is charged via a USB port. It's a Chinese cheapy at £20 but does the job well.


----------



## alwaysared (Dec 29, 2017)

I seem to remember a simular thread on here and someone said that the Philips ones didn't require a pure sine inverter and that the Philips charger also worked with th Braun toothbrush. Does anyone know if the Braun charger will charge a Philips toothbrush?

Regards,
Del


----------



## REC (Jan 1, 2018)

fenleas said:


> HI
> just bought an oral b that uses two aa batteries haven tried it yet
> but i had asked the same question, how do you recharge ,so no
> problem now just change the batteries.
> ...



I bought one of these and find it is good. The batteries have lasted ages so far. Don't think it is quite as good as electric one though, but came with great plastic box and spare heads.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 1, 2018)

I would have thought most on here use steradent ,gum gum gummy bear.:lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 1, 2018)

*That*



trevskoda said:


> i would have thought most on here use steradent ,gum gum gummy bear.:lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:



sucks !


----------



## harrow (Jan 2, 2018)

One of these might be interesting for those of you who want an electric toothbrush

Digoo DG-LS11 Electric Sonic Folding Travel Toothbrush with 2 Replacement Head Protable IPX7 Waterproof at Banggood

:wave:


----------



## alwaysared (Jan 2, 2018)

harrow said:


> One of these might be interesting for those of you who want an electric toothbrush
> 
> Digoo DG-LS11 Electric Sonic Folding Travel Toothbrush with 2 Replacement Head Protable IPX7 Waterproof at Banggood
> 
> :wave:



Or you could get one of these if you own a Braun toothbrush.

Regards,
Del


----------



## silverweed (Jan 2, 2018)

I finally decided to buy the Philips diamond clean usb charging toothbrush, £88 at the moment in Argos, John Lewis and other places. It’s excellent, I think a better clean than Braun. Lasts ages between charges too


----------

